
Nuki, the bluetooth door lock for smart access via smartphone - noja
https://nuki.io/en/
======
noja
Design: [https://nuki.io/en/blog/nuki-encryption-
concept/](https://nuki.io/en/blog/nuki-encryption-concept/)

